# In need of some feedback on my sites!



## Evie2420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. So I'm new here, though I'm not new to some other sites. I was just wondering if you guys could check out my sites, and tell me if there was anything I could improve on? 

Redbubble: (Though there's not much I can do on here but improve the photography if that's what is needed) Evie May | Redbubble 

Blog: Evie May Art | A fine WordPress.com site (I will be updating soon and more often!) 

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Evie-May-Photography/252503301488782 

Thanks everyone! I also have Twitter, but there's not much to be improved on there!


----------

